# How do you stop??



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

How do you stop hatching out something this sweet ?? 








Luna @ 15 days!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i know they are cute


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know what you mean........BUT, you have to look at the big picture.......overcrowding is one of the biggest mistakes that pigeon people make. 
However, that IS a sweet picture. 
Now.......get out the dummy eggs.........


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I know what you mean........BUT, you have to look at the big picture.......overcrowding is one of the biggest mistakes that pigeon people make.
> However, that IS a sweet picture.
> Now.......get out the dummy eggs.........


I know...I know. The dummies (eggs, that is) are ready and waiting (and have already been used a few times). We spent as much time keeping the cocks off the hens this morning as we spent cleaning the loft. We WON'T overcrowd them. in fact, we've been told by some local fanciers that we have room for ~40 .... but we're stopping where we are (13 + 4 Oriental Frills coming this Spring ... and, hopefully, a pair of babies from each of those pair). But - man, are these babies sweet!!!

Hard to believe this all started with Magellan choosing us in September...


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning photo Wolfwood! How did you get that marvellous halo effect behind Luna's head??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I know...I know. The dummies (eggs, that is) are ready and waiting (and have already been used a few times). We spent as much time keeping the cocks off the hens this morning as we spent cleaning the loft. We WON'T overcrowd them. in fact, we've been told by some local fanciers that we have room for ~40 .... but we're stopping where we are (13 + 4 Oriental Frills coming this Spring ... and, hopefully, a pair of babies from each of those pair). But - man, are these babies sweet!!!
> 
> Hard to believe this all started with Magellan choosing us in September...


why would you keep the cocks off the hens?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

della said:


> Stunning photo Wolfwood! How did you get that marvellous halo effect behind Luna's head??


Thanks, della. I took the photo with a macro lens so it has a really shallow area of focus. That automatically makes the bedding (pine shavings) in the background 'fuzzy". Then a vignette was applied to the photo in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> why would you keep the cocks off the hens?


I know it's silly ... 'cuz they were right back at it as soon as we left, doing what pigeons do ... but, since we're not gonna let them keep any more eggs....we figured we'd delay the making of the eggs in the 1st place.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I know it's silly ... 'cuz they were right back at it as soon as we left, doing what pigeons do ... but, since we're not gonna let them keep any more eggs....we figured we'd delay the making of the eggs in the 1st place.


LOL...LOL...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the same problem. In my case I am always tempted to breed the bird that looks promising.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great picture! The young ones are all cute and adorable. 
If you have the room then great if you don't then wooden eggs.


----------

